# Locator



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Ordered my locator, a SR24.


Hope it does all I need, and don't regret not getting the SR60.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> Ordered my locator, a SR24. Hope it does all I need, and don't regret not getting the SR60.


With Bluetooth and GPS? Life is good my friend. Count your Blessings.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why'd you get the 24 and not the sr20 or sr60? Do you really need GPS and bluetooth?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Why'd you get the 24 and not the sr20 or sr60? Do you really need GPS and bluetooth?


Heard the 20 was being phased out, and the price was right for the 24. Kirk is awesome to work with and knowledgable.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> With Bluetooth and GPS? Life is good my friend. Count your Blessings.


That is the one.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Why'd you get the 24 and not the sr20 or sr60? Do you really need GPS and bluetooth?


Also thinking of getting into utility locating and mapping for my locates.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Ordered my locator, a SR24.
> 
> 
> Hope it does all I need, and don't regret not getting the SR60.




What are your needs ?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> What are your needs ?


Locating water and gas lines for starters.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Locating water and gas lines for starters.


Private water and gas lines.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You made a good choice! The SR-60 will get updated as well soon and the sr20 is updated it's now called the sr-24. Very rare that I need to bust out the sr-60 these days I use the sr-24 5 to 10 times a day.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cuda said:


> You made a good choice! The SR-60 will get updated as well soon and the sr20 is updated it's now called the sr-24. Very rare that I need to bust out the sr-60 these days I use the sr-24 5 to 10 times a day.


Hoping to be used 5 times a week for now, and double that in the near future.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Remember after you get the hang of it (about 1 hour), trace out the line like you normaly do then flip it to OmniSeek to go over the area to check for things that might be missed. Sometimes I can not get a good ground with dry soil and the OmniSeek shows me the line when the standard way could not.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Should get it tomorrow, and play with it tomorrow. First real use will be on Thursday for a sewer locate.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Locator came today.









Have a few minutes to play with it. Trying to get the Bluetooth connected to my tablet and phone. Will be using over the next few days quite a bit. Will try and get pics of it in use.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Once you get down the normal stuff a neat thing is that the sr24 logs all of the times you turn it on and you can download google maps and then give it the logs. You will be amazed it shows you doing a job but then you left it on and it shows you walking to your truck!


----------

